# Rotala macrandra 'Green Narrow Leaf'



## mrkookm (Oct 25, 2006)

I've had this plant now for 1½ years and during this time I never actually grew it quite right 'as shown in the pics on plant finder'. I think this plant should be in the 'difficult' category because getting it grow right isn't easy...at least for me. This has been the most inconsistent plant I have ever owned, always changing its leaf patten from day to day, but as of 1 month ago I've got consistency...not exactly the growth I wanted, but it's still much better than the past 

Anyone got this not too common plant who wouldn't mind sharing their pictures, stunted, good growth or otherwise? Please include your trace, water source & substrate?

My pics aren't very good and I'm not showing off my tank, just the growth of the plant.

BTW this is *NOT* Rotala Macrandra Green so please do not question or ask if it is. I'm 100% sure of its background


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

hey, I have this one! Its a true variant, and is stable as a narrow form.
I'll try to snap a pic tonight. Mine took some work as well but I am pretty happy with its current state. I also think there is a *big* difference between R.mac 'green narrow' and just R.mac 'narrow' aka 'magenta'

there are so many R.macrandra variants and then trade names and sometimes it is hard to keep them straight and sort out the ones that are actually stable and not just growth conditions related..

*edit*

water is 0KH / GH4
traces are TMG
substrate is aquasoil
lighting is metal halide


----------



## mrkookm (Oct 25, 2006)

Awesome Adam I would love to see it! The trace is what did it for me BTW.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

here is what mine looks like currently.
sorry for all the distraction around it, not much room for posing at this time.


----------



## mrkookm (Oct 25, 2006)

Ahh yes, you are certainly dialing it in! I have no recent pictures of them 'gave up on taking pics of them a while back', but here's mine beside some deficient Pantanals about a year ago. Its hard to believe they can change up like that....


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

That happen to me too and I though it is just been old after too much triming.


----------



## mrkookm (Oct 25, 2006)

2 weeks later it still maintains this 'different' growth. I love it's uniformity and really looks much better up close!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful...just beautiful! (Wonder how many tanks I can have?... hmmmm....)


----------



## mrkookm (Oct 25, 2006)

You  I wish I had 5 more..really BIG ones too! But I'm limited due to weight


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

The r. mac narrow green i had looked like the last pic you posted mrkookm...that is until my co2 got empty and i didnt have time to care for my tank. I really liked this plant.


----------



## mrkookm (Oct 25, 2006)

> The r. mac narrow green i had looked like the last pic you posted mrkookm...


Are you sure you have this plant? It looks very similar to Rotala Mac Green so be mindful of this. I grew Rotala Mac green very easily but these gave me a really hard time to get them looking like this. It doesn't grow as fast and as big overall as the Rotala Mac Green and the slight twist of the stems gives a it a really cool twirl effect too.

On another note I lowered my lighting last night to increase intensity and so far its giving me a little something.


----------



## mrkookm (Oct 25, 2006)

Dug up some old pics of my Rotala Mac Green. The last picture is the Rotala Mac Green Narrow which looks very different from what I got going on currently.


----------

